# crazy flies



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have been using my small table saw to rip a few boards. 

AS SOON, and i mean like flipping a switch, as i turn the saw on. a bunch of flies are all over the saw and wood. i turn the saw offf and they go away. 
crazy.


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

I had drug out most of my equipment to the driveway ( no dust collection)last Sat. morning for a couple of hours and had the same problem.
Ha and I thought it was me !


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah. and it happen before i even cut a board. AND, there already was a pile of saw dust there. so it isn't the wood.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. and these were not the typical chicago area house flies. these looked like soldier flies.


----------

